# Sean Connery. RIP



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The best Bond. 

RIP Sir.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

R.I.P. 007


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RIP Sir Thomas Sean Connery, we will remember you and will watch your movies !


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

90! Well, I guess it was about 55 years ago we were enamored with your Bond, James Bond. I remember it well...the Aston Martin... RIP


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> the Aston Martin


Dr No's movie pictured not Aston Martin, but Sunbeam Alpine Series II


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Dr No's movie pictured not Aston Martin, but Sunbeam Alpine Series II


Yes, I remember that also, but this...

















...just seemed perfect with this...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I thought you mentioned his first appearance in 007 saga...


----------

